# Floorheatech thermostat



## norc (Sep 27, 2012)

I have floorheatech thermostats in the house i've moved into but no instructions so cannot program. Can anyone help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Please try a google search for the companys web site, it appears they are still in business and should be able to help you with your directions.

BG


----------

